# Urgent Loving home Male 2 1/2 B&T



## tsm1002 (Apr 25, 2014)

I Have a Black & tan male fixed Shepard, he's a working line Shepard, or I've been told Redline. He's always on guard. He's not food aggressive, sleeps in a crate indoors, but can be loose, although if you leave the garbage open, he'll be in it. He's very active, runs super fast, catches everything, would excel in agility. Knows all his basic commands, but would not return outside. Hes not easy to keep in an outside kennel, as he pretty much can pull the wire back with his mouth. He gets along well with dogs his size, don't think I'd trust him around small dogs and esp. cats. 

Here's the kicker~ I've had him since he was 5 wks old, mostly just me, & another dog Ive fostered, she went to a great home. So I met a man with younger children(9&11) My dog Harley doesn't seem to care for children, he accepted the BF right away, but my BF didn't show fear to him, Harley just had an adjustment period of trying to share me. However, we tried, with a crappy trainer(or cheap trainer) to integrate him into our new family, as I was staying a lot at his house now. So Harley would stay in his crate while the kids were visiting their father, & we had him out while they were gone, working with him, with treats, he was great at his basic commands. However, 1 night we were watching a movie & forgot to lock the door, as various family members have always just walked into the house, now some adults he seemed to be ok with, but that particular night a 7 yr old family member that Harley has never seen before came in, no knock, & Harley attacked him. We responded quickly & the boy was ok, not good, but it coulda been worse. Now Im torn, because I love the dog very much, but I also love my new family, and unfortunately I don't have the 2300 to get him properly trained for this situation. I wish I did, because Harley is an intelligent dog(& I love him so much). And very good with a strong adult. So maybe someone out there will fit this description and give him a job, I don't know what to do at this point, he shouldn't be PTS...


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

What do you mean by "attacked"?


----------



## tsm1002 (Apr 25, 2014)

I mean the young child walked in & he attacked him, Harley had him on floor, it lasted all of maybe 10 seconds and I grabbed him by the mouth(the dog) & pulled him off.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

Growling, teeth bared? Was there biting involved? Did it break the skin?


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

where is the dog located?


----------



## tsm1002 (Apr 25, 2014)

No growling, yes one puncture, he's in Michigan


----------



## tsm1002 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

he is a good looking dog. wonder if you could get him evaluated and see if the problem is correctable.


----------



## tsm1002 (Apr 25, 2014)

I have talked with several really good trainers, that will come evaluate him, one said it didn't sound like a prey type attack,& that he probably could be trained, for 2300 dollars, I could have quite a dog, 2 problems there, 1 I don't have that kinda money, 2 after the incident my BF is not on that train of thought, I'm sure if I had the money & could prove him to be a great dog, that would be a little different, but unfortunately that money is hard for me to come up with currently...


----------



## tsm1002 (Apr 25, 2014)

So yes with really good training it could be corrected


----------

